# Rockwall RC



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Reports from the peanut gallery is the Open is a triple with two retired in heavy cover. Marks relatively short and hen pheasants being used. Getting answers.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Please feel free to send progress reports


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I hear the Qual is tight and real tough. Lots of handles in the first series.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

53 back in open. Don't have numbers


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Got a call and the Qual had only 14 called back to the blinds. Land and Water blinds complete but no idea how many are called back for the water marks.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

In the Qual I heard 11 to the 4th with 8 not having a handle.
Danny Farmer has 5 of the 8. All I know and unofficial.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Any word on the open?


----------



## Vicky (Mar 17, 2013)

Qual results; 1. Babe/Farmer. 2. Hammer/Erhardt, 3. Dylan/Farmer, 4. Lady/Farmer, RJ Cheech/Schrader, JAMs 8,9,15,25,27,35


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Open call backs to the 3rd

2,3,5,6,14,15,18,21,27,29,30,33,34,37,44,47,48,52,53,54,59,61,66


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Danny Farmer and Babe. You have done a wonderful job with her Danny, thanks for giving her a chance. and to all the placements in the Qual. jobs well done.

Carole Robison


Hayseeds Little Darlin (Rachael) MH QAA X FC AFC Lets Get Ready to Rumble
Crop Dusters Payoff Gal MH QAA (Sunny)
Just My Esther MH
Sonshine's Razzle Dazzle ( Razz) MH QAA


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series, 15 dogs:

1-2-4-6-7-9-11-19-20-23-26-42-46-47-52


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Derby ran all but 4 dogs in 2nd series. 4 Remaining dogs will finish running Sunday morning at 8:00am. Judges gave partial callbacks for the dogs that ran incase that can save some a hotel, expenses, ect. 
Of the dogs that ran, these dogs are back to the 3rd; 
1-4-6-9-10-11-17-18-22-23-24-25.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KEVINSMY BROTHER!!!!!

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!

Gooser


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby to 3rd:

1-2-6-7-9-10-11-17-18-20-22-23-24-25

15 dogs.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

12 to derby 4th

1 4 6 7 9 18 20 22 23 24 25 26


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Has the open finished theIr water blind?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any word on AM?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am
Piland/Lulabelle
Bearden/Ruff
Aycock/Holland
Hayes/Slider

Derby
22
4
7
20

RJ-9
Jams 1-6-18-23-24-25-26


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Derby

1-22
2-4
3-7
4-20

RJ 9

J- 26 25 24 23 18 6 1


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to Clayton Taylor on his Derby win! Two weekends in a row! Great job!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

A BIG Congratulations to Danny Haas and Maestro on the Derby WIN. Two weekends in a row for the Choco dog. Welcome to the National Derby list buddy!!!!

RD


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

CONGRATS to Clayton Taylor, Danny Hass and Maestro on another win. Welcome to the National Derby List. Great job Clayton.

Carole Robison


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Way to go Clayton & Laura Taylor, Muddy Paws Retrievers and Danny Haas. 

Back to back baby!! Derby list! 

Keep it rolling.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to go Joe and Dr. Aycock!


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Great work Joe.

Russell


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

I do not see any results for the Open...Does anybody have them?

Carole


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Pam and Joe ~ that little Lulabelle is turning into quite the consistently impressive little girl thanks to your hard work! That AFC is right around the corner now.

Best of Luck,

Jan and Steve


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Thanks from Joe and the midget dog. As the stay at home mom, I hope to see her run one day other than when she's harassing the old dogs at home!!


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Open

Skyy 1st Rob Erhardt 
Barkley 2nd Rob Erhardt 
duke 3rd Rob Erhardt
Slider 4th Lauren Hays
Rj Paul k


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, congratulations to Silvertip and all the players.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Whoopee! Congrats to Rob Erhardt on his 1st, 2nd, and that special 3rd for the new FC Hawkeye's Duke. Way to go. What a team! We are so excited for you and especially for Duke.

Arleen


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Great to see you all at the trial! Thanks to the judges for giving up their weekend and to the land owners for sharing their property with us all!!

Aaron*


----------

